# Agco ST Series Compact Tractor Specifications



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

9 models to choose from in 23 different versions ranging from 22 hp. to 55 hp. 

Agco ST Series Compact Tractor Specs.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the link to the ST Series page.

click here


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice !*

Chief , i'd have to have the Agcos on the top of my list if i was in a market for a new tractor. They seem nice and are very competitively priced compared to JD and NH and Kubota. Just from what little research i have done, i think the best bang for the buck are the Agcos and the Tafe. Your mileage may very.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Should you have a strong desire to have your tractor made and assembled in India!! Go for it!!


----------



## norcal (Apr 11, 2006)

*agco st30x*

I have a st30x Ihave only put 2 hrs on it . this is a plain jane tractor no bells or whistles. It has a bush hog FEL. I got it stuck on sunday used 4wd and diff lock and worked it out. Never got warm in 45 mins of working out of mud. Used it to move a 18 ft car trailer to parking spot. 28hp seems to be there. Soon as it dries some will be tilling with a 60in tiller and useing FEL to relandscape brothers yard. Breaking concrete and grubbing bushes. I have 5 acres to keep mowed and about 1200 ft of fence to install.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum norcal! :cheers: Plain jane basic tractors are the best kind in my opinion. Less stuff to break and go wrong when you can least afford it. Glad you found TF and hope you will be a regular poster!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

My MT295 Challenger is made in japan not India thats the Mahindras. FYI :dazed:


----------

